# Public Swimming Pools



## Mr Rossi

Don't really want to join a gym as I'm only interested in swimming but am looking for a pool that has lanes in the Diera/Garhoud area.

Looked at the health club at Meridian Hotel but the prices were a joke.

Any suggestions?


----------



## ComS

Any luck finding one ? Looking for one preferably 25m'ish... don't really care where in Dubai it is.. my membership at Fitness First is up end of the month and I really don't feel like renewing as tired of being hassled by Personal Trainers to take training from them or lifeguards who don't stop people sitting and chatting in the lanes and look at you as if you are an alien if you actually ask them to move so you can do laps.


----------



## Mr Rossi

ComS said:


> Any luck finding one ?


Sadly no, I asked again at the Meridian if they would do a pool only package but they weren't having it. Had a look at Fitness First, Mirdiff but the pool there looks on the small side and very busy. There is a pool at the Dubai Creek Golf Club, emailling them now to see if they do a pool only package but I'd given up looking to be honest.

Will let you know how I get on.


----------



## ComS

Thanks ! If you are considering Fitness First's the Burjuman one which isint too far from Diera has a 25m pool which is probably a better one size wise amongst their chains.


----------



## Xpat

There is one in Al Nasr Leisureland, I go there I believe the cost is about 800 a year. It usually aint crowded during weekdays


----------



## ComS

Thanks, shall check it out !


----------



## Abu Dhabi Girl

*Swimming success*

In Abu Dhabi you can swim at the Al Jazira pool - pay per session. It is 50 metres and every time Ive been it is all serious lane-swimmers. Perhaps there are government owned sports facilities in Dubai too?


----------

